# Suche dringend einen Gästepass



## Tollan (19. Mai 2012)

Habe damals auch mein Leben sozusagen in D1/D2 eingetaucht, doch bei D3 mit ich noch etwas unsicher. ^^

Und ich habe nicht wie viele Andere den WoW Jahrespass geholt und dementsprechend nicht D3 mit bekommen. 
Und da ich es mir eigtl. doch gerne zulegen würde, aber nicht unbedingt mein Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen möchte, würde ich es vorher sehr gerne testen.

Komme aus Luxemburg, vllt. verirrt sich ja ein Jahrespass hierher. Würde mich zumindest sehr freuen.

Danke im vorraus.


----------

